# Reparar no break ups Koblenz



## bondadoso (May 16, 2014)

tengo un ups koblenz 200w  que tiene una bateria sellada acido plomo de 12V 5A la cual ya no sirve, la retire del ups y da 6.2v ya intente cargarla con cargador externo ,  no cargo nada.. luego conecte una fuente de laboratorio de 12v en su lugar , el ciruito inversor funciona ala perfeccion entrega 120v ac requeridos. quisiera comprar una bateria nueva pero quiero arriesgarme a quedarme con ella si el circuito cargador de la bateria del ups no sirviera, por lo cual quiero saber como probar el circuito cargador de bateria del ups, con la bateria retirada del ups y apagado el ups, el circuito cargador entrega 16.53v (medido con el multimetro) con la bateria conectada mide 9.10v, y sin bateria y con una resistencia de 1ohm 10watts el voltage cae a 6v y la resistencia se calienta rapido.

la conclusion que puedo deducir es que el circuito cargador si sirve pues entrega el voltage necesario cuando no se le exige corriente y el voltage reduce y la corriente aumenta cuando se le pone una carga la bateria, quiero llegar a una conclusion y de paso le sirva a los demas del foro.


----------



## djromerito (Jun 23, 2014)

tengo entendido que el UPS te manda a cargar la bateria cuando está en funcionamiento. Una prueba que puedes hacer es que conectada la bateria al UPS (con el UPS sin enchufar), mide el voltaje de la bateria. Luego enchufa el UPS y prendelo (verifica que tengas voltaje a la salida (120 VAC)), en ese momento mide el voltaje que tienes en la bateria, deberia medirte mas voltaje que lo que tenías inicialmente, si usas batería de 12 V has de tener unos 14 o 15 voltios. Eso es señal de que el ups esta cargando la bateria. Luego de una media hora de carga desconecta la alimentación del UPS y verifica que el voltaje inicial de la bateria haya subido. Considero que solo es problema de bateria.

La resistencia se calienta ya que en la tarjeta hay unos filtros que quedan cargados con voltaje. Estas colocando una resistencia muy baja.

Favor comenta como te fue con las pruebas


----------

